# should i get the last of us



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 4, 2013)

i've never played it, i have the money to get finally but not entirely sure if this is just another RE ripoff.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2013)

It is a great game it got 9.5 out 0f 10 on Gameinformer. 

The online is a totally new experience as well. I played it for three months leading up to the new GTA


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 4, 2013)

Is it that good?
I heard good things, but if i was going to go with another game in this niche i heard better things about Walking Dead.
Mind you i don't watch the show or anything, but some of the gameplay and interesting elements i saw had my interest piqued.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

It's an epic game, I've already beaten it like 4 times already. Game of the year for me and there have been a lot of good games this year.


----------



## thetester (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been drooling for that game and Metro: Last Light for a while now but haven't had it in my gaming budget. I was recently thinking of a new game to get, maybe it will be The Last of Us.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2013)

I beat the campaign on every difficulty and played the online for many hours


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

thetester said:


> I have been drooling for that game and Metro: Last Light for a while now but haven't had it in my gaming budget. I was recently thinking of a new game to get, maybe it will be The Last of Us.


Yeah Last light is awesome, it's been out a while so maybe the price will drop sometime soon. Waaay better than 2033 IMHO.


----------

